# couple questions



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

I got my treestand setup tonight on an edge of a woods watching a field and then a stretch of woods to the right.. Well i have 9 does and 3 bucks come in this evening.. the one was a very nice 8 point i pry had a 50 55 yard shot or so and didn't feel confident with open sites..so i was wondering if there was any way to get him to come in closer when i see him.. i had does urine out and i had a doe in heat call which i used but he didn't seem to care about it.. so if u can help me that would be great!!

thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Doe in Heat call? I would say a decoy is going to be your best bet. a 50 yard shot with a open site rifle? Shotgun? That doesn't seem to bad to me if it is open....

Did he come out on a trail? Just come randomly walking? Need alittle more info then we can try and narrow things down for ya!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I would say a decoy is going to be your best bet. a 50 yard shot with a open site rifle?


I was going to say the same thing! You might get it to walk right up to the decoy? Good Luck!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

50-55 yards, that's like meat in the freezer


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i have to agree that 50 yards isnt much but if you didnt feel confident with the shot i guess thats probably the better thing to do


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

ya it pry was just a little more but it came walking out of the woods after some does did and was just walking and i tried stopping it but it wouldn't stop.. so it went to about 100

so it was pry 70 yard shot when it came out and it was with muzzleloader..


----------

